# So much for a hotspot



## bkrell (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, 
first gripe about my new Atlas. I was told it had a hotspot. I even saw the hotspot functions in the menu. When I couldn't get it to work, I searched this forum and the Atlas FB group I'm in and older posts said "it just hadn't rolled out yet." I called VW Carnet who then routed me to VW customer care who said no, we don't offer that and no plans as far as they knew. I can overlook all the other little cost-saving measures on this car but a %$#@ Chevy Spark can be purchased with a hotspot. I specifically bought the most expensive Atlas on the lot hoping to have every feature. I KNOW I can use my phone's hotspot but if you've ever experienced OEM wifi hotspot in a car, you know it's not the same.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

bkrell said:


> Well,
> first gripe about my new Atlas. I was told it had a hotspot. I even saw the hotspot functions in the menu. When I couldn't get it to work, I searched this forum and the Atlas FB group I'm in and older posts said "it just hadn't rolled out yet." I called VW Carnet who then routed me to VW customer care who said no, we don't offer that and no plans as far as they knew. I can overlook all the other little cost-saving measures on this car but a %$#@ Chevy Spark can be purchased with a hotspot. I specifically bought the most expensive Atlas on the lot hoping to have every feature. I KNOW I can use my phone's hotspot but if you've ever experienced OEM wifi hotspot in a car, you know it's not the same.


It was only designed to be an in car WLAN network to be used with the VW Media Control App for a tablet like rear seat entertainment system. It was never designed to be a true hotspot, and unfortunately due to file share laws in the US, the system never rolled out. I proceeded to roll it out myself. See this thread for more info:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hare-App&p=108714233&viewfull=1#post108714233


Watch this at 1:40 for more detailed information from VW:


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i just use my LTE firewall - my firewall has LTE unlimited usage as failover.. 
so i just plug it into the 120v outlet and i am good lol


----------

